# Sunroof installation - Nay or Yay?



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone here have a post manufacture sunroof installed in their MKI coupe?

Is it a big no no? Leaks etc

Cheers,
Gav


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Gav said:


> Anyone here have a post manufacture sunroof installed in their MKI coupe?
> 
> Is it a big no no? Leaks etc
> 
> ...


forget it mate, don't even contemplate it....if you like the sun/wind in your car ...buy a roadster.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

thebluemax said:


> forget it mate, don't even contemplate it....if you like the sun/wind in your car ...buy a roadster.


+1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thebluemax said:


> Gav said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here have a post manufacture sunroof installed in their MKI coupe?
> ...


As above


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Thought so!

Cheers,
Gav.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I had my "sun roof"... Open today.










Something to wet your appetite.


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

simno44 said:


> I had my "sun roof"... Open today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice one simno44.

Car looks fantastic.

I would love a Roadster but I am struggling to justify it with Irish weather being the way it is.

What's the ride like with the roof up during rain? Is it loud?

Are all roadsters solid when it come to leaks?

Cheers,
Gav.


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

P.S. Any more pics/video?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Here you go:

http://www.offroaders.com/tnt/6.htm


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Nem said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.offroaders.com/tnt/6.htm


Hey hey!

My favourite part "Heck, get two! One for the outside and one for the inside so when you look up, you might just fool yourself!"

Cheers,
Gav


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lol I like that.

Well.. Personally I haven't had any issues. Interestingly enough I have read more leak issues with coupes that I have with roadsters.

Mine lets some in when I give in and take it to the local hand wash.. But then spraying at it on an angle is going up have that effect.

As for rain, snow - no leaks.

Noise wise as you can imagine its no doubt more notable than in a coupe but its certainly nothing major.

Your comparing rain against a metal roof with minimal sound dampening, to rain against fabric.. In my opinion there won't be much difference other than the type of noise. And wind noise has also never been a problem.

Personally .. I'm a bit of a ponce. If the sun is out.. Then the shades are on and the roof is down. I go by the 5 degree rule. And i would be a lier If I said I'd never had the roof down on a clear night at -2 lol.

When I was buying a TT I was in the market for a coupe. Didn't really like the look of the convert but then I started seeing more and more on here. Jammin's particularly (think that's his user) 
Then I test drove one, love the feel and loved the contrast between paint, roof and alloy.

If I hadn't found a TTr in that colour or possibly red.. Then I wouldn't have gone for it.

It's what you make of it. I enjoy it, others wouldn't. I never saw my self as a convertible guy.. But then a year ago I never saw my self as a hair dresser ether. Lol.

I had a full panoramic draw back roof in my old car.. Maybe that's what turned me.


----------



## owdee tt nl (Sep 18, 2011)

I dont know if I have ever seen a sunroof on a TT. I think it would be pretty hard to do because of the angle of the roof


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

Gav said:


> Anyone here have a post manufacture sunroof installed in their MKI coupe?
> 
> Is it a big no no? Leaks etc
> 
> ...


Don't do it. The next owner will hate you for it as I hate the previous owner of my 230e MBenz. Those flip up sunroofs are hideous. I thought I could live with it when I first bought the car 5 years ago. But it leaks and everytime I look at it, I think of the Knumbnuts that took a jigsaw to the roof to cut the hole out of a pristine, all black(rare in this country) 84 MBenz

Cheers.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not sure a coupe would suit a sunroof not really a big enough roof space with the support brackets etc that would be going across it. And most if not all sunroofs will leak or rattle eventually! dont think ive seen a car with a non leaking sunroof after a few years.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nay


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Just buy convertible

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=233001


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

waTTford said:


>


NONONONONONONO!!! ridiculous !


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes I agree.

No, no, no, no, no!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=233001

Don't do it.

Cheers


----------



## Andy TT (Mar 7, 2013)

Give me a factory fitted sunroof over aircon anytime, but an aftermarket one on any car is let alone a TT is not a good look or a good idea.


----------



## Travii (Nov 20, 2012)

Personally I would rather rather see the TT with a full glass panoramic roof.....Im not interested in a sunroof....I drive with my window open, heated seat on & my heating at 28 most of the time (I like the fresh air but hate the cold!!)

Besides a sun roof is just another point for the sun to start heating those leather seats to skin blistering temperatures!!


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Gav said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > I had my "sun roof"... Open today.
> ...


Sun always shines in Cork.... 8)


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Baalthazaar said:


> Sun always shines in Cork.... 8)


Oh I'm aware!

The auld lad is from Ballydehob.

(You rebels could put a bit of capital into them West Cork roads, so you could!)


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Meanwhile in Cork:


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

simno44 said:


> Meanwhile in Cork:


 needs a cork morelike.....


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Gav said:


> Baalthazaar said:
> 
> 
> > Sun always shines in Cork.... 8)
> ...


 If we did that then we would have to let ye all in.......


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

waTTford said:


>


Did anyone notice the two cars in the backgroud touching bumpers


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

Kprincess said:


> waTTford said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I didn't notice them. Like me, they were probably distraced by the sunroofed TT.

Cheers.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Better leave um be 

Roadster or coupe, I prefer less wind noise myself :wink:


----------

